# Long Shaft vs. short shaft motor



## BottomDweller (May 1, 2010)

What are the pros and cons of having a long shaft vs short shaft motor? I've found a website that has brand new 15 hp 2 strokes available for $2,000 but they are long shafts. Is this a good deal?


----------



## ober51 (May 1, 2010)

Buy it and grab a jack plate like th marine mini jacker if your transom is for a short shaft setup. Would be two hours of work and a great fit. Don't putb the long shaft on a short transom, if that's what you are asking.


----------



## crazymanme2 (May 1, 2010)

You should be able to find a short for that money.


----------



## BottomDweller (May 1, 2010)

How would I tell if my boat is for a short or long shaft setup?

I currently have a 4 horsepower. How do I tell if it is a short or long shaft?


----------



## crazymanme2 (May 2, 2010)

Measure from the top of your transom to the bottom of your boat.A short transom should be about 16 inches.


----------



## Brine (May 2, 2010)




----------



## longjohn119 (May 3, 2010)

BottomDweller said:


> What are the pros and cons of having a long shaft vs short shaft motor? I've found a website that has brand new 15 hp 2 strokes available for $2,000 but they are long shafts. Is this a good deal?



It's not really a question about motors, it's a question about boats and having a tall or short transom. With a tall transom (20") you have more freeboard and generally the boat can take a bigger motor. You'll understand the difference the first time some numbnut goes buzzing by the back of your boat and swamps it. Lot's of non-fishermen out there in big boats with more money than brains .......


----------

